# Frontosa x Leleupi



## KWhite (Oct 25, 2019)

My Frontosa just spawned and has her first mouthful of eggs. I watched her lay/collect them. I also watched as she danced with the only other cichlid in the tank a nice Lelupi. Unreal. I know the eggs won't be viable, lol. Guess the fish are sexed now though. :thumb:


----------



## KWhite (Oct 25, 2019)

Let's see if the photo works.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Only the frontosa is sexed.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

That is true. The sex of the leleupi is not yet known. I have had several angelfish pairs turn out to be both females. A pair of sailfin plecos turned out to both be female. I had two male star sapphires that paired off, killed all the other sapphires and then went through a spawning dance with one playing the female role.


----------



## KWhite (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks, yes I agree. I hope the "pair" continues to love each other. The front has already eaten a brevis a calvus and a pleco. She has left a synodontis alone as well.


----------



## KWhite (Oct 25, 2019)

So she still has the eggs in her mouth. How long before she realizes they are not fertile?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Seven days is a standard suggested timeline.


----------



## KWhite (Oct 25, 2019)

Oh, longer than I thought. Thank you. My SA and CA cichlids pick the infertile ones off pretty quick. I just hate to see her wasting her energy on them. On the other hand, she seems more brave lately, not so hidey pants.


----------

